# Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro



## Bohnevr6 (12. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit.

will mir ein belly zu legen bin nun am überlegen welches.
hab die ganze zeit zum drifter geliebäugelt 
mich würde jetzt interessieren ob einer zu dem bb schonmal nen test oder so gesehen hat oder selber so eins hat und dazu was sagen kann.

http://www.zesox.de/Marken/Berkley/Berkley-Tectube-Belly-Boat-Pulse-Pro.html


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus für den Preis!
Aber das Drifter ist auch nicht schlecht:q!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

Also wenn ich mir noch mal wieder ein Belly zulegen sollte, dann würde ich mehr auf die Reißverschlüsse achten. Salzwasserfeste wären dann erste Wahl.  Meine, aus irgendeinem Spritzgus, sind über den Winter weggeblüht trotz abspülens und behandeln mit Silikonöl. Und das schon beim zweiten Belly.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

Ich hab mit Berkley Sachen überwiegend Ärger gehabt...

Bei einem Produkt wo mein Leben evtl. von abhängt würde ich nicht auf den letzten Taler schauen, sondern lieber ein paar Tage länger sparen!


----------



## bobbykron (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

finde es für den preis auch nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend


----------



## Bohnevr6 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Berkley Sachen überwiegend Ärger gehabt...
> 
> Bei einem Produkt wo mein Leben evtl. von abhängt würde ich nicht auf den letzten Taler schauen, sondern lieber ein paar Tage länger sparen!





bobbykron schrieb:


> finde es für den preis auch nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend




also wenn ihr schon so dagegen seid denn werd ich wohl doch das drifter nehmen...
nur noch warten bis es wieder lieferbar is


----------



## bobbykron (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

dieses finde ich auch interessant. und auch schon oft empfohlen

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...w=236&start=0&ndsp=37&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:94


----------



## asphaltsau1 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche, hab das Berkley schon in Natura gesehen und hinterließ leider bei mir keinen guten Eindruck. Das aus Schlauchbootmaterial von Berkley dagegen schon. Zu verbessern gibt es ja bei jedem Belly etwas...


----------



## MeFo_83 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

wat n zufall, genau über dieses belly ging es heute im angelladen |bigeyes (auch um das neue von denen mit schlauchbootmaterial.
bei denen steht zwar das es salzwassertauglich sei aber ist es garnicht.
das mir dem schlauchbootmaterial ist salzwassertauglich, aber dieses hier ist nur fürs süßwasser gemacht worden
über das drifter gibts ja nun schon genug seiten hier...müll meiner meinung nach für den preis!


----------



## Bohnevr6 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> wat n zufall, genau über dieses belly ging es heute im angelladen |bigeyes (auch um das neue von denen mit schlauchbootmaterial.
> bei denen steht zwar das es salzwassertauglich sei aber ist es garnicht.
> das mir dem schlauchbootmaterial ist salzwassertauglich, aber dieses hier ist nur fürs süßwasser gemacht worden
> über das drifter gibts ja nun schon genug seiten hier...müll meiner meinung nach für den preis!




echt was is das denn. den is das bb mist.
zum drifter gibt es ja pros und contras , Leute dennen das gefällt und andere die sagen das taugt nichts.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

das teure mit schlauchihaut wird wohl gut sein, das andere nicht.
hab selbst 2 aus schlauchimaterial-und die sind top!!!
sie mögen es nur nicht geknickt/gefaltet zu werden, an den "knickfalten" werden sie im laufe der jahre spröde...

wenn man das belly ständig leicht aufgepumpt lassen kann, hält es wohl ewig...


----------



## Cannonfodder22 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

@ Observer:

Hallo, könntest du mir sagen von welchem Typ und Hersteller deine Bellyboote aus Schlauchbootmaterial sind? Ich bin selbst auf der Suche nach einem guten.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

moin, die waren von angeldomäne-invader belly-gibt´s aber leider nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich sie mir auch noch mal geholt
eigentlich nicht kaputt zu kriegen(mit´m bißchen pflege) ich hab sie halt nicht gepflegt...


----------



## Pink_Marlin (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> über das drifter gibts ja nun schon genug seiten hier...müll meiner meinung nach für den preis!



Chris, sorry das ich da jetzt mal nach frage, aber warum hast du so eine Meinung zu dem Drifter? #c

Hast du mal einen Drifter besessen?


----------



## Cannonfodder22 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat Pulse Pro*

@ observer
vielen Dank für die Info. Das hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal im Auge. Momentan finde ich das hier diskutierte oder das JMC Commander. 
Als einzige Variante aus Mantel und Schlauch finde ich das HART VI Defender ganz passabel aber ich denke das wird nichts für die Küste sein und da will ich es auf jeden auch mal einsetzen.


----------

